# Codie, Calie, Kenna, and Connor



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay, I am finally catching up on some things. Still have a ton of pictures to go through. But here are some of Codie (the new boy we picked up, the handler brought him up from California) the boy I co-own with Connor's breeder and Codie's breeder. He has quite the outgoing personality and once we get his weight up, some conditioning on him and time to mature, he will hopefully be out showing next year. 

This is a movement shot from the National (you will have to excuse the quality, it was very hard to get shots in the building), he is still not striding out as much as we would like. But considering there was no one he knew well enough to double for (we got this shot because the handler who brought him up, volunteered to hand him off and double him a bit herself as she had had him for a few days).










Stacked in the National ring.









A couple shots from on the way home.


















This is him being a goofball by himself on a rock. This was one of the only shots (at this time) that he isn't barking his fool head off at the ball I'm holding.









We also met his sire, uncle, and halfsister at the show. They are in the pile of pictures I still need to wade through.

Cali (who I also co-own with Connor's breeder) was along for the ride. We did not show her, as she is not (shall we say) the type for these shows. But I stacked her up for some shots too.




































And then of course I have to include my two. Kenna in the forest (she was being her typical diva self and not cooperating).


















And Connor of course.


















Bye for now









krisk


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I really like Calli.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice looking dogs...congrats!


----------

